# 1969 Ram Air IV intake manifold assembly



## Zap69GTO (Jan 22, 2018)

I am slowly closing in on my 1969 GTO RAM AIR IV restoration. I just received the reproduction ram air IV intake manifold, crossover, and crossover housing in the mail. I have a couple questions about the install for anybody that can help. I have searched the internet and can seem to find any literature or device manuals specifically for the ram air IV intake manifold.

1. How does the crossover mount to the engine or intake manifold? 

2. The kit I purchased came with crossover covers (2). It appears that the covers go below and above the crossover, shielding it. How do those mount? There was not any hardware included.

3. I am also concerned about the front right mounting bolt hole in the aluminum manifold I purchasedZ It appears that it was machined too close to the edge, leaving less than 1/16 or an inch of “meat.” Do you think this will be an issue?

I am away from the garage right now and don’t have any photos of the build. I will post some as soon as I get home. Thanks in advance


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not sure about the shielding, but I would return that manifold. The hole is waaaay off and the manifold will likely fail at that point or at least leak. Demand better for your hard-earned money.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Agree with GeeTee.. Unfortunately, I've been hearing that all the reproduction RA IV intakes are pretty poor quality - bolt holes off, port alignment off, etc. Looks like that's the experience you're having. I've seen originals on Ebay from time to time but they're VERY pricey. If you want a good one though, you might have to pony up...


Bear


----------



## Zap69GTO (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for the input guys. I contacted ThePartsPlace this week and they’re response was disappointing. They stated that was normal. I don’t agree with this and will be sending that part back. 

With that being said, does anyone have any recommendations for a different intake manifold? I really wanted to restore this car back to the RAM AIR IV it originally was

Thanks!
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Zap69GTO said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I contacted ThePartsPlace this week and they’re response was disappointing. They stated that was normal. I don’t agree with this and will be sending that part back.
> 
> With that being said, does anyone have any recommendations for a different intake manifold? I really wanted to restore this car back to the RAM AIR IV it originally was
> 
> ...



If me and I really wanted to keep it, a machine shop or fab shop could easily tig weld the hole closed and then using an intake gasket, redrill the hole in the correct position. A machine shop could also make sure all the intake holes are correct and even mill the intake sides should it need to be squared up or have any warping.

Keep in mind that the RAIV intake has the larger intake runner dimensions to match the RAIV heads. So in all reality, the only way out of this is to shell out the $cash to purchase an original RAIV intake if you don't use what you have. I think I'd go with the reworked manifold.

Apparently the aftermarket intake is known to be less than perfect. Check out the note at the bottom of the page in red: SD Performance- Pontiac Performance Specialists

So you might be able to figure out a total cost, the price of the intake plus the rework and see if this is a fair investment versus an original RAIV intake. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zap69GTO (Jan 22, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> Zap69GTO said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the input guys. I contacted ThePartsPlace this week and they’re response was disappointing. They stated that was normal. I don’t agree with this and will be sending that part back.
> ...


Thanks Jim! I really appreciate the advice. I will shop around for a good machine shop in my area and see what I come up with.

If I decide to keep the RAM AIR IV intake manifold, do you know where I can look for some literature reference install. I can quite figure out how the crossover and crossover shielding mounts. Thanks again in advance


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Seems like detailed info is elusive on the installation. Don't know why no diagram was not included nor the flange bolts to hold it on. However, I found that flange bolts are used to secure the intake/crossover. Photo included. You should be able to get these easy enough. Just get the correct length. If you happen to have a Tractor Supply nearby, they do have them and sell the bolts in different lengths and by weight rather than piece - much cheaper.

The Parts Place does have a photo of the intake components assembled, so I would use this as my guide.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I looked through my service and assembly manuals, but did not find any details on the crossover shrouds. The closest I got was to scan this page out of my copy of the GTO Restoration Guide. It doesn't show the fasteners, but I can see what looks like bolt holes on the upper and lower halves of the shroud. I'm guessing that the pieces were either held together by sheet metal screws, or perhaps screws and "jiffy nuts".

Bear


----------



## Zap69GTO (Jan 22, 2018)

BearGFR said:


> I looked through my service and assembly manuals, but did not find any details on the crossover shrouds. The closest I got was to scan this page out of my copy of the GTO Restoration Guide. It doesn't show the fasteners, but I can see what looks like bolt holes on the upper and lower halves of the shroud. I'm guessing that the pieces were either held together by sheet metal screws, or perhaps screws and "jiffy nuts".
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear! I really appreciate the time and effort. For future reference, each shroud has four holes on the corners. You have to tweak the sheet metal a bit to get them to line up. For now, I just used a bolt, lock washer, and nut to hold it together. Not a fan of how this looks so I’m gonna try a few different things and I’ll update this thread with my progress. Once I start putting everything together I will attach some photos for the next guy.

For now, here is where I am at with the rebuild. Just waiting for my comp cams Magnum 9.300 pushrods to come in the mail.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

*Zap69GTO*: "I am slowly closing in on my 1969 GTO RAM AIR IV restoration."

*PJ*: Hmmmm, what part of a RA IV restoration are Edelbrock aluminum heads? :confused


----------



## Zap69GTO (Jan 22, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> *Zap69GTO*: "I am slowly closing in on my 1969 GTO RAM AIR IV restoration."
> 
> *PJ*: Hmmmm, what part of a RA IV restoration are Edelbrock aluminum heads? <img src="http://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/confused2.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Confused" class="inlineimg" />


I know, Jim. The Edelbrocks were not my first choice... A pair of original RAM AIR IV heads weren’t in my budget right now. The Edelbrock heads will be the only component out of place (for now). I’d like to get this baby out back together and running. I’ll run the round port Edelbrocks for a bit and hopefully get my hands on some “real” ram air IV heads.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Zap69GTO said:


> I know, Jim. The Edelbrocks were not my first choice... A pair of original RAM AIR IV heads weren’t in my budget right now. The Edelbrock heads will be the only component out of place (for now). I’d like to get this baby out back together and running. I’ll run the round port Edelbrocks for a bit and hopefully get my hands on some “real” ram air IV heads.


Just busting balls. The Edelbrocks may actually be the better choice if using the original compression ratio. With the original iron heads, they hold heat more so and the higher compression would need the higher racing gas octane. So, you may get away with a little less and cheaper octane gas.

I think it would be great if Edelbrock were to remove their name, add the RA casting number, and then maybe shot-peen the outsides of the head with a course bead so as to make them look like factory iron castings. Then you paint them as factory. Would really fool people. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Zap69GTO said:


> I know, Jim. The Edelbrocks were not my first choice... A pair of original RAM AIR IV heads weren’t in my budget right now. The Edelbrock heads will be the only component out of place (for now). I’d like to get this baby out back together and running. I’ll run the round port Edelbrocks for a bit and hopefully get my hands on some “real” ram air IV heads.


Doesn't look like a L67 engine.....what year is the block? 400 ci? I see only 2 freeze plugs per side.. 

Engine looks great.. but doesn't look like any of the RA IV parts are present so why worry about the intake? Might as well run an Edelbrock alum dual plane intake and have some fun. You can swap in a complete RA IV engine later if you can gather the parts.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

